# Coyotes, hard at work.....



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been watching this buck for a week now......[attachment=2:3gqg163s]100_3055id.jpg[/attachment:3gqg163s]

Hes been kind of alone, thought he might drop an antler for me...

Went out and looked this morning and found this.......[attachment=1:3gqg163s]100_3080doe kill.jpg[/attachment:3gqg163s]

Crusted snow, looked like a whole pack of yotes, TORN TO BITS..
here's the biggest piece I could find..[attachment=0:3gqg163s]100_3075 kill.jpg[/attachment:3gqg163s]

Couldn't find the head to be sure,,,,,,,,
But if I don't see him again, pretty sure I know what happened.........


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> Wow!


No kidding! And I thought teenagers ate a lot!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

So do you think it was poached and the yotes ate the evidence?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nope,
The coyotes definitely did the kill.....

The whole hillside was covered with evidence of the struggle the deer put up.

Almost a a football field worth.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That can't be true. Everyone knows that predators like coyotes only eat the old and sick ones. ;-)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you need to be doing more "coyote watching". -8/-


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

where was that at so we can go and shot those YOTS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's today's round of ' the coyotes lunch box '......
Took these pictures this morning 2/11/12 9:30am.[attachment=3:2h0vw7ve]deer leg.jpg[/attachment:2h0vw7ve][attachment=2:2h0vw7ve]ks1.jpg[/attachment:2h0vw7ve][attachment=1:2h0vw7ve]bt1.jpg[/attachment:2h0vw7ve][attachment=0:2h0vw7ve]yote lunch box.jpg[/attachment:2h0vw7ve]


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Dang! Another one?! Is that an area you might be able to shoot in?


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sh#$ looks like a poaching job to me, or the work of those **** wolf's from diamond fork. So was it the buck or doe that they killed. And where is this at I have gun and call and willing to travel...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

These are actually close enough to the diamond fork area I have hiked to every
kill, just to verify it is in fact coyotes doing all the damage........

It's literally a daily event on every wintering deer herd I'm watching..


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

nasty dogs....killem all.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Goofy, did you find the head to that buck?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> It's literally a daily event on every wintering deer herd I'm watching..


And always has been, right? Is coyotes killing deer a new occurrence?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The cavalry has arrived in both locations I've been reporting yote / deer kills...

Spoke with both government shooters, showed them pictures, and put them on locations..

Pretty dam sweet if ya ask me :!: :O

[attachment=2:zw9iemdy]chopper3.jpg[/attachment:zw9iemdy]

My boy, chopper , and fuel truck..

[attachment=1:zw9iemdy]chopper2.jpg[/attachment:zw9iemdy]
Watch'in them gun.

[attachment=0:zw9iemdy]copper.jpg[/attachment:zw9iemdy]


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

You been noticing many lion tracks while your out and about.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool! I wish I could do a ride along, and be the trigger man. Looks like fun. 

If I got my own and did it, it would probably be against the law.  

Flying that low and shooting from a vehicle? :lol:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

pheaz said:


> You been noticing many lion tracks while your out and about.


Very , very few....

In fact, the government trappers commented on how 'few' lions
there were out and about..................

There's a crew flying Rays valley , Waters, Sheep Creek , Teat mountain.
I'm headed there in the morning,,,I'm curious what their seeing...
If ya know what I mean


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > You been noticing many lion tracks while your out and about.
> ...


Gotcha keep me in thought now.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Seems fishy to me. Not finding the head is very odd, since you did find it on the doe. The drag marks look like the deer was down the whole time it was dragged. I could be wrong, but that seems like a lot of dragging for coyotes to do. Most of the footage I have seen on coyote kills shows them eating it in the place or very near the place it goes down. Just wondering why they would drag it so far?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

HighNDry,,,
On hard , crusted snow, marks like that are VERY common...

It is also not unusual for parts, legs, frount quarters , heads , to be dragged
off lond distenceses by coyotes. Completly different from lions, they will leave
the carcass intact, bury it, and return for several days until completely consumed,
or spoiled during summer months....I've literaly seen hundereds of both types.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Your experience is different than mine. With all the outdoor activity I do, I have never seen anything like that (the dragging). I will see an area where the animal has been chased around with blood "spots" here and there but not the bloody dragging like that. Very interesting. Most of the film I have seen on both wolf and coyotes feeding at a large kill shows the carcass moved around a little but not dragged like that. The heirachy of the wolves usually allow for the dominant animals to feed while the submissive ones wait to pick up what's left. I usually find the carcass parts strewn in a circular, symetrical pattern in the area the animal went down.

I'm not saying it doesn't happen differently, just haven't seen it.

If it was the buck--do you think a coyote has the head mounted on the wall of its den?


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I am with goofy on this. when a pack of yotes feed they fight and pull the carcass all over the place to get as much away from the others as possible. I watched a pack of yotes take a carcass away from a lion and do that exact thing. Goofy any word on how many they killed int he chopper?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OHF,,,I was in southern Utah and Nevada for the last week. Just got back yesterday.

I'm actualy headed to Sheep creek in the morning. If they are there, I'll get a report.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I would love to hear more about the chopper report as well.

I've been looking for sheds quite a bit and have come across plenty of carcasses that were strewn about all over the hillside. Very rarely have they been all in one place, most have had a leg here, and a leg 20 yards further and then the hips... you get my point.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^ Snow has shut everyyhing down today, I'll get a report next week for sure.^^^


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Goofy!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> I would love to hear more about the chopper report as well.
> 
> I've been looking for sheds quite a bit and have come across plenty of carcasses that were strewn about all over the hillside. Very rarely have they been all in one place, most have had a leg here, and a leg 20 yards further and then the hips... you get my point.


Have you seen the drag marks where it looks like the coyotes dragged a whole bloody carcass non-stop for 50 to 75 yards or more?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we were in the chopper once about 10 years ago coming across middle fork of the ogden where there was coyotes on a carcass. or what was left of the carcass as is was exactly like shown in these pictures... an attack point, a long, long bloody struggle and a long blood trail and then pieces ripped every direction with a yote or two on every piece fighting over what was left. the blood trail basically stopped when the carcass was ripped into pieces and carried off in different directions. the blood trail was at least 50 yard long, likley longer.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

HighNDry said:


> waspocrew said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to hear more about the chopper report as well.
> ...


Not enough snow where I've been going. We got quite a few new inches of the white stuff now, so I'll let you know the next time I come across one.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm still wondering about the drag marks. The pictures look like the animal was down and the whole body dragged. It doesn't look like a "trail of blood" from a beeding walking animal or bleeding chased animal. It looks like it's down and then has been dragged non-stop for a distance. It looks more like a man has dragged the animal. I'm not taking blame away from the coyotes, just wondering...?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

HnD,,,,Notice, No human tracks...[attachment=4:5tp609t0]100_3074a.jpg[/attachment:5tp609t0][attachment=3:5tp609t0]100_3080doe kill 1.jpg[/attachment:5tp609t0][attachment=2:5tp609t0]100_3077a.jpg[/attachment:5tp609t0]

Now click on the picture to get a larger view....
Nothing but Yote tracks..........Every were.
This is VERY common HnD....

The other coyote kill site , more pictures.
CLEARLY, no human tracks what so ever..[attachment=1:5tp609t0]100_3158a.jpg[/attachment:5tp609t0][attachment=0:5tp609t0]bt1.jpg[/attachment:5tp609t0]


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

goofy,

I just on KSL there is a story about some wolves being spotted in a heli, could this be a related story to your pics?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bird buster said:


> goofy,
> 
> I just on KSL there is a story about some wolves being spotted in a heli, could this be a related story to your pics?


Nope,,,I've hiked to every deer kill site and verified they were coyote kills..

Now, the elk on the Wasatch.......Those are the work of wolves.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

one hunting fool said:


> Goofy any word on how many they killed int he chopper?


50+ aerial gunned off Monroe recently...

When the gunners were at Indianola and Sheep creek, weather and lighting
conditions were poor........low success on coyotes.....
BUT HEY, these are the guys that VERIFEYED wolves are indeed on the
Wasatch.............

After 2 years of SOLID reports to the DWR,, Now at least we know for sure.


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Found this while hiking up above city creek today. This was a lot lower than I've ever seen any coyotes. Sad to see another one down. In the same area during the archery hunt I saw a few other limbs laying around and thought only a cougar could tear them a part like that. Do coyotes really shred them up like that? Some of those other pictures posted above are just crazy.


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Found another mangled deer up on bonneville shoreline trail above the unviersity of utah this morning.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

AMAD those hills are full of coyotes. You can see them quite often on sunday drives within 50 yards of the houses.
wait until its spring and you will see baby deer parts all over the place.


----------



## mgate01 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, Im new here and want to start getting into killin them yoted but i really have any idea where to go look for them. I have been told i can go up near smith morehouse but all that seems like private land and i dont think you can shoot near the camp ground up there. please help me get started. will the blm maps at walmart show public and private lands?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

mgate01 said:


> Hi, Im new here and want to start getting into killin them yoted but i really have any idea where to go look for them. I have been told i can go up near smith morehouse but all that seems like private land and i dont think you can shoot near the camp ground up there. please help me get started. will the blm maps at walmart show public and private lands?


There are yotes almost in every corner of the state. Including around my house in lehi. To get started I recommend you read up on them a little bit and get some videos, get some calls and start calling. It will take you a long time to get good enough to get them to come in so be patient.

Shoot'n yotes is not easy. I know this 1st hand. I've been at it for 2 years and have shot a few but I can gurantee you it's been half luck and half serendipity. They are very smart and skitish. Most yote hunters will never tell you where or how. They will only tell you what I have told you. That's one of the reasons there are very few people that are good at it. The struggles of the first 2 years weed out the wannabes. If you can find a friend that hunts yotes and he's willing to teach you then you got a leg up.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

mgate01 said:


> Hi, Im new here and want to start getting into killin them yoted but i really have any idea where to go look for them. I have been told i can go up near smith morehouse but all that seems like private land and i dont think you can shoot near the camp ground up there. please help me get started. will the blm maps at walmart show public and private lands?


Get a decent call, a good decoy and make sure you are in full camo. Then find a good valley away from the road and call into it. Im new to coyote hunting too and im just barely starting to get the hang of it. My first two trips out didnt turn out well, then I found a better place to set up and I called one in withing 3 minutes of calling. After another 15 minutes, another one was on his way in. Just get the gear and get out there, its one of those things that you will learn quickest by trial and error. I will tell you that the primos calls and decoys are not very well built and are not very effective. If you want a cheap call, look at the attractor by jonny stewart. It is an effective call for under $50.


----------

